

Gold Plating Hamburger Patties - mrshoe
http://shoptalkapp.com/blog/2009/10/8/gold-plating-hamburger-patties

======
CodeMage
Why is it always false dichotomy with these people? It's either the bun or the
patty, never the whole burger.

 _The sad realization is that in most cases the code only has to be good
enough to be extensible (we can add features!) and not break publicly (we
won't embarrass ourselves). But the quality of the product experience has a
direct impact on the company's success._

If that's what you truly believe, then you've got a nice surprise in store
somewhere down the line when your nicely extensible code, which used to break
only "privately", starts breaking in public because it's not scalable.

Nobody in their right mind is arguing against the importance of the user
experience anymore (if they ever did), but that's no excuse for not caring
about how you do your code, as long as the user looks happy.

